# Quick Scout Update



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So I've been feeling lazy as of late with training--not like me, that's for sure. : But, still have managed to train a few times. And I have to say we have done double t TWICE. Both were good runs, and the issues seen in my single t video have cleared up. She's looking out, going when sent, taking direction, and not messing on the line. Yay! If I can find someone maybe I will take another video.

I have also been working on water. If the stretch of water is too long (and I mean, pretty darn far) she stops at the bank and cries. Cries because she wants to get it, but doesn't think she can go that far. I had issues with it being on the bank, but found with shorter stretches of water she has no problem pushing back onto the bank. So, the problem is the really long stretches of water--farther than I can throw by hand. 

Now, we tried the approach of slowly increasing the length but she reaches a block where she won't go. So, I took action into my own hands. When she sat at the bank crying and leaning over the water, I just walked over and hoisted her little butt into the water. That was all it took. Once she was in the water she had no problem swimming that distance, and then did it again. I just think she had to find out that she could do it.

The birds we are approaching in a different way and it is making a big difference. Rather than running out and forcing for a refusal I've been treating it as a 'here' refusal and giving a low 'here' nick 'here.' That straightened things out right away! I think more time and experience is needed.

And I don't remember if I wrote about Scout's first live duck. She had a go at her first one a few weeks ago. Definitely interested and not intimidated at all. But, she was still not sure the best way to grab it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love reading updates. I just wish we were all closer so we could form a GRF training group. That would be awesome!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I love reading updates. I just wish we were all closer so we could form a GRF training group. That would be awesome!


Oh that would be AWESOME!!!! 

I really need to get busy with training again, now that the puppies are dwindling. Your adventures with Scout inspire me to get out there as well.


----------

